# Bowflex Revolution



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

What do you all think about this? I'll be working part time and doing at least 16 credit hours at school next sememster so I'm looking to workout out at home when that time comes. Just wondering what ya'll thought about this.

https://www.bowflexrevolution.com


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

Why waste the money you can do quite an assortment of exercises with some Dumbells/ Olympic weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, that costs money too


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

I would have to use it a few times to have an opinion.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

You could set up a pretty sweet home gym for that money, I would ditch the Bowflex stuff.  Although, that machine does look pretty cool.

I like this one better, but it is impractical for a home gym.

http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_4619_A_CategoryID_E_411


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2006)

Bowflex revolution = $2,499.00

Powerblock Adujustable DB, Elite set 5-130 (adjusts between 5 and 130lbs) = $848/pair

+

Stability Ball = $22.95

= total of $870.95

much cheaper.  and takes up less room.  With the extra money you have saved over you could get a cheap rack and a good power bar, if you even want to.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2006)

Isn't there a Gym at your school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would have to use it a few times to have an opinion.


I'd definately want to try it before I'd get it  I haven't liked the ones in the past.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You could set up a pretty sweet home gym for that money, I would ditch the Bowflex stuff.  Although, that machine does look pretty cool.
> 
> I like this one better, but it is impractical for a home gym.
> 
> http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_4619_A_CategoryID_E_411


Yeah, I've got time to look into different options but I thought it looked kinda workable and easy to use.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Bowflex revolution = $2,499.00
> 
> Powerblock Adujustable DB, Elite set 5-130 (adjusts between 5 and 130lbs) = $848/pair
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea Patrick.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 9, 2006)

You can set up a bench and weights for a lot cheaper than a bow flex


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Isn't there a Gym at your school?



I don't know yet, didn't think of that either. I guess there must be. I'll have to check it out this week and see what it's like.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

$2,499.00   you could set up a damn nice home gym with that money dude!

my home gym(not a machine lol)  costed me around 900$ and its sweet. Shit i'd love to spend $2,499.00 on home gym equipment man.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 9, 2006)

All you need is a chin bar, a pair of adjustable DBs, a bench w/squat rack, a BB, weights and two sawhorses to spot yourself. Those are my bare essentials for a home gym for the hard-core lifter. Besides, why spend so much on adjustable DBs when you could adjust them yourself and have practically unlimited weight? Even better if you find some that take olympic plates.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

These are geard more torwards 40-75 yar old people. No offense to those over 40, I am talking about 40 year olds who are in horrible shape. These lifts on these are easy and smooth. My mom used to have one and I couldnt get enough weight on it. She had purchased evreything on it she could. Kinda lame if you ask me.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> All you need is a chin bar, a pair of adjustable DBs, a bench w/squat rack, a BB, weights and two sawhorses to spot yourself. Those are my bare essentials for a home gym for the hard-core lifter. Besides, why spend so much on adjustable DBs when you could adjust them yourself and have practically unlimited weight? Even better if you find some that take olympic plates.



I got my some about 3 years ago and they were like 25 bucks then. And I put my olympic weights on em.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2006)

if you can afford $2500 spend it on some real equipment: www.fitnessfactory.com


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

I would think you could get a: Power rack, great adjustible bench and 500+ lbs of Olympic weights, and a good set of DB's  for $2500 or less.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would think you could get a: Power rack, great adjustible bench and 500+ lbs of Olympic weights, and a good set of DB's  for $2500 or less.



now kidding...i bought my power rack for 400 bucks and it came w/ nice adj. bench and alot of other nice shit. i got over 600lbs of oly weights and other shit and i bought 2 oly bars. and counting the speedbag and 2pairs of gloves and 100lb heavy bag i also bought well it all came to 900 and some odd bucks   .......i'd invest in something like i did. plus dont have to spen 50bucks amonth for gym membership, u'd have averything u need.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 10, 2006)

Only thing on my "wish list" is those _adjustable dumbells_.

Wouldn't those be nice!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Only thing on my "wish list" is those _adjustable dumbells_.
> 
> Wouldn't those be nice!



yea, i like them a lot.  they save a ton of space.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

Those Powerblocks really work?  Ive never tried them, so I wouldnt even know how they felt in say a dumbell curl...

And do they break easily?


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Those Powerblocks really work?  Ive never tried them, so I wouldnt even know how they felt in say a dumbell curl...
> 
> And do they break easily?



A kid at Sports Authority suggested I didn't a popular version of adjustable dumbells (don't think that's what you're referring to). He said - "If you drop them they are useless".

At any rate, I'm waiting for the prices to drop, or I have quite a few days in the garage to just make my own. Probably cost me more to do that by the time I've finished. LOL


BTW - I'd imagine that there wouldn't be any "balance discrepencies" by design?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

yes, they really work!  they are fine for anything.  i have never seen one break, so they seem pretty durable.  I mean, like anything, they will get f*cked up if you drop them from high off the ground.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2006)

They are very durable, but I wouldn't imagine the price dropping, they have been the same price for like 5 years.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> They are very durable, but I wouldn't imagine the price dropping, they have been the same price for like 5 years.



yea, they have been that way ever since the came out.

bowflex makes some adjustable one.  i have tried them before and they seem pretty cheap though.  not as durable.  i don't know how much the price compares even.


the thing is for a little over $800 you get DBs from 5-130lbs.  that is a great deal if you ask me.  You would spend way way more then that for a set of DBs from 5-130.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

That price difference is reason enough to me for anyone to consider buying them..err, if they were durable.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

Even cheaper than the adjustable dumbbells, just find some dumbbells that have olympic sized ends so you can use your olympic plates with them.  I used to use those, and they did the trick for me for like $20.

What I would buy:

Half power rack
Adjustable bench
Olympic barbell
Olympic dumbbell handles
Chinup bar
Set of bands
Possibly adjustable pulley system if plausible


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the thing is for a little over $800 you get DBs from 5-130lbs.  that is a great deal if you ask me.  You would spend way way more then that for a set of DBs from 5-130.




That's $800! 

I can buy those now, it's hard to sign a check for that amount for a set of dumbells! I can almost smell them though... I can see myself getting them in the house and playing with them like Christmas toys. I'll be giggling, playing with dials, announcing, "lookie at what I've got!"

I know I'm gonna breakdown and get these things! Why do I put it off?


----------



## Sir Tiger (Oct 11, 2006)

Check the paper for used equipment and get it for a tenth of the price. I got two racks of dumbells from 5 to 85lbs for only $50.  You can usually find benches and olympic sets really cheap also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> What do you all think about this? I'll be working part time and doing at least 16 credit hours at school next sememster so I'm looking to workout out at home when that time comes. Just wondering what ya'll thought about this.
> 
> https://www.bowflexrevolution.com


 
Everyone was on their best behavior and refused to give you shit. I for one, am going to give you shit  .

You used to be a powerlifter dawg, and you're considering a PussyFlex?  

I know you don't have room for a home gym in your apt, but I gotta believe George Mason has a well equipped gym.  Plus, don't you have like 3 or 4 gym memberships?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

I was just joking David


----------



## tyciol (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd like to get one of those, have you seen those adjustible arms? They'd be really good for doing flies and stuff, especially when they're out to the side, you could still get resistance at the top of a flie, or even do flie pullovers (those do the opposite of working your pecs when you use dumbbells).

Also, you can hook it onto your feet, can't do that with freeweights. Maybe if you had a cable machine at home, but it seems a lot more versatile and easy to use than your average cable machine.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is the list of stuff I got to out fit my house and it was under 2500.  I am very happy with it all.  

$698 Powertec Power Rack System/with lat pull down 
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/powertec/powertec_rack_system.html 

$229 Powertec Utility Bench 
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/powertec/powertec_utility_bench.html 

$45 Leg Extension/Curl Option
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/powertec/powertec_utility_bench.html 

$154 Hampton Olympic 7 ft 700lbs bar 
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/bars_hampton/hamp_oly_7ft_chrome_ib867ce.html 

$597 Hampton Fusion Urethane Encased Black Grip Olympic Plates  - 255Lb Set
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/hampton_plates/hampton_fusion_blackgrip_olympic_plates.html 

$169 Olympic 2??? Plate Tree and Bar Rack
http://www.dumbbellbuddy.com/racks/rk25b.html 

$429 Ironmaster Adjustable Dumbbell set 5-70lbs 
For an additional $179 you get up to 120lbs
http://www.ironmaster.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=2&cat=1&page=1#


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Everyone was on their best behavior and refused to give you shit. I for one, am going to give you shit  .
> 
> You used to be a powerlifter dawg, and you're considering a PussyFlex?
> 
> I know you don't have room for a home gym in your apt, but I gotta believe George Mason has a well equipped gym.  Plus, don't you have like 3 or 4 gym memberships?



 I just saw this JD!!! I hadn't been on for awhile so I hope you don't think your post offended me...it was funny. And I had those same thoughts bouncing around in my head at the time. Needless to say I opted not to get it


----------



## El Hefe (Feb 6, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> All you need is a chin bar, a pair of adjustable DBs, a bench w/squat rack, a BB, weights and two sawhorses to spot yourself. Those are my bare essentials for a home gym for the hard-core lifter. Besides, why spend so much on adjustable DBs when you could adjust them yourself and have practically unlimited weight? Even better if you find some that take olympic plates.


Good call with the sawhorses, I gotta try that


----------

